# My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small pic)



## Zrcalo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Name:* Zrcalo Nikoli Sveta (Mirror Not The World) goes by "Zee" for short.
*Age:* 21
*Sex:* Herm
*Species:* Jackal (wild dog???) hybrid
*Height:* 5'2"
*Weight:* 93-98 lbs

*Appearance:*
 - Hair and fur: orange hair with a orange stripe down her back. maw, hands, feet, and belly white, rest is brown with orange spots.
 - Markings: orange spots and dark brown bands on arms and legs and ears
 - Eye color: green
 - Other features: boobs

*Behavior and Personality:* I love mountain dew. Especially voltage. I would rape voltage. not literally though... well maybe. I would rape youuu... no, just kidding. I wouldnt do that. I'm a virgin and I love industrial experimental noise. I'm also in a band. I'm actually rather kind.

*Skills:* I am an artist; audio, visual- painting, drawing, computer, animation, video, etc... I can also make fursuits.

*Weaknesses:* falling in love.

*Likes:* Dr. Pepper, mountain dew, Danji Ithsmus, girls, gardening, volkswagen (oldschool), art, and science.
*Dislikes:* nuts. I hate nuts.

*Clothing/Personal Style:* I LIEK NEON THINGS AND CASETTE TAPES AND BUTTONS/BADGES/PATCHES. I LIEK ALL CAPS.

*Profession:* Biotechnologist
*Birthdate:* oct. 24, 1988
*Star sign:* Scorpio, year of the dragon.

*Favourite food:* wild rice and lobster.
*Favourite drink:* mountain dew pitch black II
*Favourite location:* Arizona
*Favourite weather:* Mild with moisture
*Favourite color:* royal blue, kelly green, and blood red.

*Least liked food:* nuts.
*Least liked drink:* Coke
*Least liked location:* I dont know. D:< BELGIUM!
*Least liked weather:* back east. hurrr...

*Favorite person:* Danji :3
*Significant other:* :3 Danji
*Orientation*: I liek Girls.


made a sfw one:






EDITED FOR SAFENESS...  it's hugging smilies!






====WARNING NSFW  =======
full view here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2526156/#cid:18542481


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small *

Jackals = Awesome. 

Just thought I'd say that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small*



Kaamos said:


> Jackals = Awesome.
> 
> Just thought I'd say that.



aw gee thanks! 
I really like 'em they're awesome.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small *

Nice to see something that's not a fox or some weird thing with wings.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small*



Ratte said:


> Nice to see something that's not a fox or some weird thing with wings.


 
well... back in the day I just stuck wings on literally everything... mostly because the only thing I could draw decently were wings.

;; it seems my pic has been removed. 
oh well.

:3 there's the link still. I think I added enough warnings.

yeah, I got really tired of seeing "fox/wolf/*something unrelated* with wings"

and geeze.. everything's named "kitsune" and has multiple tails.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small*



Zrcalo said:


> well... back in the day I just stuck wings on literally everything... mostly because the only thing I could draw decently were wings.
> 
> ;; it seems my pic has been removed.
> oh well.
> ...



Yeah, it's pretty terrible.  Whatever floats peoples' boat, I guess.

I also had to remove it because I don't think adult IMG tagging is allowed.  Sorry dude.  :[


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small*



Ratte said:


> Yeah, it's pretty terrible. Whatever floats peoples' boat, I guess.
> 
> I also had to remove it because I don't think adult IMG tagging is allowed. Sorry dude. :[


 
aw that's alright. 
prolly safer that way anyway. 
XD I need to make a cleaner one of my fursona. I have several sketched up but I've been too busy to mess with 'em... plus, I got $5 as a dare to do that one with the dew.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small*



Zrcalo said:


> aw that's alright.
> prolly safer that way anyway.
> XD I need to make a cleaner one of my fursona. I have several sketched up but I've been too busy to mess with 'em... plus, I got $5 as a dare to do that one with the dew.



Lol.  Do it while you're waiting for posts? :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small*



Ratte said:


> Lol. Do it while you're waiting for posts? :3


 
XD I'm doing homework when I'm waiting for posts...
plus... mum's computer doesnt have photoshoop.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small*



Zrcalo said:


> XD I'm doing homework when I'm waiting for posts...
> plus... mum's computer doesnt have photoshoop.



Homework?

What about pencil and paper?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small*



Ratte said:


> Homework?
> 
> What about pencil and paper?


 
XD it's already done on pencil, paper, and ink...
I would like to scan it in before I colour it in whatever I choose... so that if I mess up I always have the lineart to re-print.

I'm one of those crazy people that save 5 different versions of the same pic. 

I should totally draw my fursona eating my maths.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small*

I don't think I've seen a herm made with that much thought put into it. Kudos!
Also, I second the notion of being sick at "Mary Sue Kitsune."
And the wing thing. Shit, the only one of mine that has wings is a bat, and he hardly ever uses them.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small*



MonkeyHead said:


> I don't think I've seen a herm made with that much thought put into it. Kudos!
> Also, I second the notion of being sick at "Mary Sue Kitsune."
> And the wing thing. Shit, the only one of mine that has wings is a bat, and he hardly ever uses them.


 
^^;; aww thanks! well.. it would only make sense for my fursona to be a herm, seeing as.. well... there's a 75% chance that I'm one myself. oh and never went to the docs since 1992. and still wont. I dont trust them.

well for me, I have a phoenix who's a bird... and well.. birds have wings. lol. he's a shapeshifter because he's basically is just made out of energy and is from the fourth dimension... but.. his wolf/furry form doesnt have wings either... his arms and hands are just bird claws and are feathered. not /technically/ a wing.. but.. interesting no less... *pokes siggy* he's the blue one. 

then there's vaspid. but it's just more of putting feathers on his arms. not wings at all. 

;; I'm rambling.

but.. yes. very. sick of kitsune's... I'd like to see more skinwalkers. (native american version of kitsune's.)


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small*

*Why do you hate nuts?*

*=/*
​


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small*



Organic Sprout said:


> *Why do you hate nuts?*
> 
> *=/*
> ​



I dunno. I just dont like them... I think they're icky and taste like wood.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: My new fursona! yay! finally got one.. it's a jackal thing. warning: NSFW (small *

Do the Dew if awesome. I just wanted to post to tell you that. I laughed for a good 5 minutes.


----------

